#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Unempfindlichkeit der Eichel >

## JusticeNO.1

Hallo, 
ich habe ein problem mit dem empfinden an meiner eichel. kurz gesagt, ich spüre nicht sonderlich viel. das war jedoch nicht immer so. ich war bis vor einem jahr noch ziemlich empfindlich, jede berührung gespürt. iwann hab ich jedoch bei der selbstbefriedigung mit der hand direkt die eichel stimuliert und nicht durch übliche "vorhaut-bewegung". das habe ca 10 mal gemacht. danach war die eichel ziemlich abgestumpft. bis jetzt hat sich nix getan. ich wollte wissen, was genau dabei passiert ist, dass sie dadurch so abgestumpft ist und was ich machen kann, damits wieder so wird wie früher... danke!!!

----------

